# bike shows in new york area??



## krazikev (Oct 30, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone has bike shows in the long island ny area?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 30, 2010)

closest would be the copake in of course Copake, NY. you'll have to wait till 2011 to go to the next meet prob in april


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 1, 2010)

Run up to dudley ma. on nov. 14 Mike has the best bike show on the east coast.Go to old roads site for information.


----------

